# glove compartment



## kal1013 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a 2000 740i and I am having an issue with the glove compartment. The handle poped out and I cant get it back on and it will not open. Any suggestions?


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

the handle itself may be broken. mine is, where it meets with the latch release mechanism. only thing you can do is get a new part, but make sure what is broken first before you go buying parts.


----------



## srecko711 (Jul 17, 2007)

You can open the glove box by reaching behind it and locating the cable that operates the latch. Pull on the cable and the box will open. Then you'll be able to determine what's wrong with it.


----------

